# Stratoserver(root) konfigurieren( SUCHE)



## catlaemi (8. Dezember 2004)

Hi Leute

ich suche jemanden der mir einen dedicated Server von Strato konfigurieren kann.
Falls jemand interesse hat bitte ich ihn/sie über das msn messenger (karisikpizza@catlaemi.net) mit mir in kontakt zu treten

lg
bilal


----------



## Arne Buchwald (8. Dezember 2004)

Hallo bilal,

du hast Post.


----------

